# Vietnam - AETN



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 30, 2017)

Just started watching this Ken Burns directed documentary. (His take on the Civil War was just plain outstanding)
The parallels between Vietnam and what is happening is in Afghanistan is disheartening at best.

I've heard some say that Burns' participation (because of his political leanings) makes the series a "no go" for them; get past that.  This is really well done.

What I struggle with, and guess I'll do some additional research is that Burns almost makes Ho Chi Minh out to be someone who only wanted an independent Vietnam and was more of a puppet, who behind the scenes was seeking a peaceful solution.  It is definitely not an 'apology' piece though.  The documentary  talks about the Viet Cong murdering Peace Corps volunteers and the dedication, bravery and idealism of US military men.

The episode I watched last night showed some of the iconic still images of the war....


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 30, 2017)

I watched an interview with Burns.  He didn't want to do it, citing the vast amount of excellent literature and media already out there.   I have taped the whole series, and I will start watching it in the next few days.  From VN-era vets I have heard everything from "obvious left-wing bias" to "well done and exceptionally objective," so I will try to watch it impartially.  I will be curious to hear what you think of the rest.


----------



## Il Duce (Sep 30, 2017)

I listened to an NPR interview he and his producing partner did and read a few reviews - this seems like it's going to be outstanding.  

I think it's tough sometimes for people to hear about topics from multiple perspectives - though more palatable in a historical setting.  My experience with Burns is he does an excellent job and his documentaries will stand the test of time.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 30, 2017)

Nice David Douglas Duncan photo above...from Con Thien I think.

Like most of us who left some of our blood and part of our heart in that country--not to mention 13 brothers from my company who came home in flag-draped coffins--I'm sensitive to media coverage of the history. I get particularly riled by accounts of My Lai without equal mention of Dak Son, where the Viet Cong incinerated 252 civilians with flame throwers.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 30, 2017)

Burns for the most part is an extremely professional documentarian, everything he's done is professional and I've heard zero negative reviews from friends.  I need to carve some time out to watch this.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 30, 2017)

I liked it. There isn't a documentary made these days that don't have a bias for one way or the other. They are made by humans with opinions who sometimes get in the way of facts based on their perspective. Without that said, I saw and learned some things that I didn't previously know and also saw some other things I disagreed with, but in the end, I liked it overall.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 18, 2018)

Just heard some illuminating comments from the commander of my advisory association, (Counterparts/Thuong Huu Dong Nam A). He was one of the people invited to attend a viewing at the Kennedy Center of certain segments of the series before it aired nationally on PBS.

He says Ken Burns came out on stage and asked all the veterans in the audience to stand and be recognized, which they did. Then, Burns asked all the people who actively participated in the anti-war movement or fled to Canada to stand and be recognized. "It was," he said, "an extraordinarily awkward moment for the veterans which I never would have expected."

The overwhelming opinion of the men in my group--former MACV-Team Advisors, Special Forces officers and NCOs, Marine Co-Vans and Combined  Action veterans and their Vietnamese ARVN/Indigenous counterparts--is that Burns series misrepresented the South Vietnamese and American soldiers as inept and pitiable; and those who opposed the war as the good and honorable Americans.


----------



## CQB (Feb 18, 2018)

Interesting & it takes balls for Burns to do that. 
I’ve watched it here & found it pretty accurate. I wouldn’t regard either the ARVN or the US effort on the ground as inept from what was delivered in the documentary, I thought it was well balanced.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 19, 2018)

CQB said:


> Interesting & it takes balls for Burns to do that.
> I’ve watched it here & found it pretty accurate. I wouldn’t regard either the ARVN or the US effort on the ground as inept from what was delivered in the documentary, I thought it was well balanced.



I only saw segments...what I saw didn't bother me and seemed pretty fair. But some of my peers got pretty upset over it.

My problem is, I can't watch anything about that war for long without getting wrapped up too tight in the head.


----------



## NikNifSik (Mar 20, 2018)

This is next on my queue.  Burns work on the Civil War documentary is some of the best, and lead me to believe that he went into this somewhat objectively.  This is a very difficult topic, regardless of which side of the aisle you fall on. Looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 22, 2018)

There was another PBS series called "Vietnam: A Television History" based on Stanley Karnow's award-winning book, "Vietnam: A History" which also covers the French-Vietnam war. Both are much worth a look and available on Amazon.

Karnow covered the entire war for Time, Life and NBC and was there when the first Americans were killed in 1959. He was still there in 1974 and even though he made Nixon's enemies list, I had no problem with either the book or the 13 hour series.


----------



## CQB (Mar 22, 2018)

It was great.


----------

